# Upcoming releases/updates?



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

So what is the concensus now? Are Necrons coming out this year, next year, or not sure anymore? Also, are Tau getting an update soon, or was that just total rumour? Is SoB still in line for an update early next year?

Very interested in all of these, Tau and Necrons especially as they are both collecting dust on my shelf, but each day there seems to be conflicting information coming out. Anyone mind clearing it up with the most up to date rumours?

Cheers.
Z


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe the time frame is Grey knights-tomb kings-tyranid second wave-dark eldar second wave-necron leaked codex-necron models shown-necrons released-everyone complains that matt ward killed the fluff-necrons become a top tier army-necron hype goes down-grey knight second wave-necron second wave.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well you could just paint the new tomb king models metalic and go "Look i got new necrons!"


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I believe the time frame is Grey knights-tomb kings-tyranid second wave-dark eldar second wave-necron leaked codex-necron models shown-necrons released-everyone complains that matt ward killed the fluff-necrons become a top tier army-necron hype goes down-grey knight second wave-necron second wave.


Or you could list it down in a less cluttered manner.
As far as iv read it:
Grey Knights this sat
Tomb Kings
Possible 40k flyers release in summer
either Necrons or Tau (i bet Necrons as Tomb Kings are been released this year)
Not sure after that possible 2nd waves, Grey Knights, Space Wolves, Tyranids.
I'll Hazard a guess and say tau early next year.
This is a personal hope, Chaos Marines next year.


----------



## ANARCHY (Mar 15, 2009)

Necrons and Tau but also Sisters of Battle should all have a new codex.
Personally i think SoB might be pushed to next Edition.
I hope they give all amries an update, including Dark Angels (which is very unlikely, and it is said there'll be an updated DA codex soon ?)

in any case, i just spent a SHITLOAD of money on all kinds of GK stuff, including ForgeWorld stuff, and i'm nowhere near done, but that'll come in the next few months.
Painting is a different matter, since i don't like the painting...


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for summarizing guys. Tough to keep it straight these days.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Moving to General as this is neither news nor rumours


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I would put money on seeing Witch Hunters before Tau.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

from what I heard Tau are this November and Necrons early next year, dont quote me on that tho.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

folks you need to look at the release pattern how they put out these codexes.

Its alway imperial then non imperial

SoBs will more than likely get an update in between necrons and tau.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i belive that Tyranid second wave will be out this year as one of the staff at my GW adviced agianst someone buying a carnifex to convert into a tervigon and said jsut wait 4 months". I knwo i was shocked too.....a GW staff member not trying to push useless models!!
Anyway we have Tomb Kings next month and then most likly Necrons i would belive Oct/Nov time thanks to some leaked information form nearly a year ago....but that information did say they would be jan this year but hay.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does any know when Eldar will get an update?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

As much as we Eldar players need a new Codex and the flood of models that will eventually accompany it, in the meantime why not just grab Imperial Armour 11 when it's released in a few weeks time and as many of the new Forgeworld model as you can.

They're exquisite...


----------



## GhostDog (Apr 16, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> folks you need to look at the release pattern how they put out these codexes.
> 
> Its alway imperial then non imperial
> 
> SoBs will more than likely get an update in between necrons and tau.


That good sir is an internet myth that is easily disproved.
For a start we've had 7 codices (counting GK) of those 7, 5 are Imperial and 2 are non-imperial. Those figure don't add up for a Imperial then non-Imperial release.
And to further make my case.
After the 5th ed rules release we had IG, then vanilla SM, SW, then 'Nids, then BA, DE and finally GK.

I will admit that the last 5 have been Imperial -> non-imperial but you could also look at it as GW fixing the oldest codices. If that is the case it will be Necrons then SoB as they are the last of the 3rd edition codices to be updated.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

GhostDog said:


> That good sir is an internet myth that is easily disproved.
> For a start we've had 7 codices (counting GK) of those 7, 5 are Imperial and 2 are non-imperial. Those figure don't add up for a Imperial then non-Imperial release.
> And to further make my case.
> After the 5th ed rules release we had IG, then vanilla SM, SW, then 'Nids, then BA, DE and finally GK.
> ...


I will agree with you on this it was just the pattern I saw while doing my research but I look at it as this if a pattern has formed and whats left is Necrons SoBs and Tau then you can see how I can figure these dexes would be released. 
Say who cares anyway they well get put out there when they get put out right. I know I get anxious as well.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

turel2 said:


> Does any know when Eldar will get an update?


we don't need oen as much as other armys. SOB, Crons, DA, BT, Tau all of them need new codex way mor ethan we do and Chaos will probbaly get one before us as well as the chaos fan boys for 3rd edition will not stop complaining


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

jaws900 said:


> we don't need oen as much as other armys. SOB, Crons, DA, BT, Tau all of them need new codex way mor ethan we do and Chaos will probbaly get one before us as well as the chaos fan boys for 3rd edition will not stop complaining


Chaos can survive a lil longer wo a new dex the current one all though is very cut and dry is still a strong army.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

i really hope they come out with a BT dex soon, along with some new Plastics... not simply upgrade boxes. but a new Cron Dex would be nice too. along with some updated models.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

i want a new squat codex...whenis that due?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Codex Squats has been confirmed as next in line to be released after Codex Space Zoats and Codex Ambulls...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Codex Squats has been confirmed as next in line to be released after Codex Space Zoats and Codex Ambulls...


Yeah ill believe that when it happens


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I already have my copy of Codex: Ambulls pre-pre-pre-ordered.

What's not to love?


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got a super pre-advance copy of Codex: Old Ones >.<


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally, I'm looking forward to Codex: Hrud


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

ya know we talk about these crazy books and one day there might just be a codex ambull and hrud


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> ya know we talk about these crazy books and one day there might just be a codex ambull and hrud


And when that happens, we'll refer back to this thread and say "see, we predicted it would happen!"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

lol hey just think we could be the ones who wound giving GW the idea of doing it


----------

